# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] Αναβοσβήνει η ένδειξη alarm σε ψυγείο Bosch duotronic...!!!!!

## rainbow4

Αγόρασα πριν 2 εβδομάδες ένα μεταχειρισμένο ψυγείο της bosch μοντέλο duotronic από το internet..ενώ στην αρχή αυτό το led σε μια μέρα μόλις πήρε την θερμοκρασία που χρειαζόταν το ψυγείο έμεινε σταθερό και πράσινο στους 18 βαθμούς,εδώ και 4 μέρες τώρα άρχισε χωρίς λόγο να αναβοσβήνει πάλι κόκκινο με την ένδειξη alarm...ξέρει κανείς να με βοηθήσει πως να το αντιμετωπίσω??
Ευχαριστώ..  :Smile: 

Να σημειώσω πως και η συντήρηση και η κατάψυξη έχουν ψύξη κανονικά...στοιχεία μοντέλου δεν έχω.επίσης έχει 2 μοτέρ.
Επισυνάπτω 2 φωτό του ψυγείου αν βοηθάει σε κάτι.....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36306Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36307

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για ποιο από τα 2 διαιρεμένα κομμάτια έχει πρόβλημα? και ανάβει κόκκινο ... (κατάψυξη/συντήρηση? εφόσον έχει 2 μοτέρ)  . στο κομμάτι που έχει πρόβλημα βάλε ένα δικό σου θερμόμετρο στο κέντρο του θαλάμου και μέτρα την θερμοκρασία βάζοντας το θερμόμετρο (αποβραδίς) και δες το την επομένη το πρωί (μην ανοίξεις την πόρτα καθόλου . 
Τα λάστιχα της πόρτας είναι στεγανά? ή κομμένα ? 
Βλέπεις τίποτα ακανόνιστους πάγους στις πλάτες και των 2 ?

----------


## rainbow4

> Για ποιο από τα 2 διαιρεμένα κομμάτια έχει πρόβλημα? και ανάβει κόκκινο ... (κατάψυξη/συντήρηση? εφόσον έχει 2 μοτέρ)  . στο κομμάτι που έχει πρόβλημα βάλε ένα δικό σου θερμόμετρο στο κέντρο του θαλάμου και μέτρα την θερμοκρασία βάζοντας το θερμόμετρο (αποβραδίς) και δες το την επομένη το πρωί (μην ανοίξεις την πόρτα καθόλου . 
> Τα λάστιχα της πόρτας είναι στεγανά? ή κομμένα ? 
> Βλέπεις τίποτα ακανόνιστους πάγους στις πλάτες και των 2 ?



Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Τα λάστιχα είναι μια χαρά.
Πρόβλημα δεν εντοπίζω σε ψύξη ούτε στη συντήρηση αλλα ούτε στον καταψύκτη..
Το μόνο που είναι σπαστικό και δεν ξέρω για πιο λόγο το κάνει είναι αυτό το κόκκινο led alarm που αναβοσβήνει συνεχώς. 
Αν δεις τις φωτό που έχω επισυνάψει θα το δεις και εσύ τι ακριβώς εννοώ...!!
ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν φαίνονται τα συνημμένα .. επισύναψε τα ως (Insert Image) για να φανούν και σε τύπο .jpg

----------


## konman

το αλαρμ ειναι για την καταψυξει.
Μηπως εβαλες πολλα πραγματα μαζεμενα στην καταψυξει.

----------


## thomaslar

Μιας και εχω και εγω το ιδιο ψυγειο να ρωτησω και εγω κατι.Καικε το λαμπακι που ειναι μεσα στο ψυγειο.Πηρα να βαλω καινουριο αλλα δεν αναβε,μαλλον ηθελε πολυ σφηξιμο.Πηρα ενα δοκιμαστικο να δω αν βγαζει ταση.Οπως το εβαλα μεσα στο ντουι ακουμπησα καταλαθος φαση-ουδετερο,πεταξε μια σπιθα και επεσε η ασφαλεια απο τον πινακα.Αφου ξεκινησε να λειτουργει το ψυγειο μετα απο μερικα λεπτα εβαλα το δοκιμαστικο αυτη την φορα στην φαση αλλα δεν αναβει.Υπαρχει καποια ασφαλεια στην γραμμη για το λαμπακι και καικε?Αν ναι που περιπου βρισκεται,στο ανω μερος του ψυγειου?

Ευχαριστω


Το Alarm αναβοσβηνε και στο δικο μου,τελικα ηταν κολλημενος ο θερμοσταστης της καταψυξης.

----------


## rainbow4

IMG_9454.jpgIMG_9457.jpg


> Δεν φαίνονται τα συνημμένα .. επισύναψε τα ως (Insert Image) για να φανούν και σε τύπο .jpg



Eτσι τις είχα ανεβάσει  :frown: 
Tώρα φαίνεται τίποτα????

----------


## rainbow4

> το αλαρμ ειναι για την καταψυξει.
> Μηπως εβαλες πολλα πραγματα μαζεμενα στην καταψυξει.



Oχι φίλε μου..δεν έχω βάλει πολλά πράγματα..
Και εγώ νομίζω πως για την κατάψυξη είναι αλλά έλα όμως που παγώνει κανονικά????

----------


## rainbow4

> Μιας και εχω και εγω το ιδιο ψυγειο να ρωτησω και εγω κατι.Καικε το λαμπακι που ειναι μεσα στο ψυγειο.Πηρα να βαλω καινουριο αλλα δεν αναβε,μαλλον ηθελε πολυ σφηξιμο.Πηρα ενα δοκιμαστικο να δω αν βγαζει ταση.Οπως το εβαλα μεσα στο ντουι ακουμπησα καταλαθος φαση-ουδετερο,πεταξε μια σπιθα και επεσε η ασφαλεια απο τον πινακα.Αφου ξεκινησε να λειτουργει το ψυγειο μετα απο μερικα λεπτα εβαλα το δοκιμαστικο αυτη την φορα στην φαση αλλα δεν αναβει.Υπαρχει καποια ασφαλεια στην γραμμη για το λαμπακι και καικε?Αν ναι που περιπου βρισκεται,στο ανω μερος του ψυγειου?
> 
> Ευχαριστω
> 
> 
> Το Alarm αναβοσβηνε και στο δικο μου,τελικα ηταν κολλημενος ο θερμοσταστης της καταψυξης.



Oταν όμως σου αναβόσβηνε το alarm η κατάψυξη σου πάγωνε??η είχες θέμα???

----------


## thomaslar

Παγωνε αλλα δεν σταματουσε παντα το μοτερ.Για το αλλο λες να ειναι ασφαλεια?

----------


## DIATHERM

> Για ποιο από τα 2 διαιρεμένα κομμάτια έχει πρόβλημα? και ανάβει κόκκινο ... (κατάψυξη/συντήρηση? εφόσον έχει 2 μοτέρ)  . στο κομμάτι που έχει πρόβλημα βάλε ένα δικό σου θερμόμετρο στο κέντρο του θαλάμου και μέτρα την θερμοκρασία βάζοντας το θερμόμετρο (αποβραδίς) και δες το την επομένη το πρωί (μην ανοίξεις την πόρτα καθόλου . 
> Τα λάστιχα της πόρτας είναι στεγανά? ή κομμένα ? 
> Βλέπεις τίποτα ακανόνιστους πάγους στις πλάτες και των 2 ?


κανε οτι σου ειπε ο πετρος βαλε ενα θερμομετρο μεσα να δουμε θερμοκρασιες.... μπορει να κολησε ο θερμοστατης

----------


## stefanoszis

> κανε οτι σου ειπε ο πετρος βαλε ενα θερμομετρο μεσα να δουμε θερμοκρασιες.... μπορει να κολησε ο θερμοστατης


επισης στα συγκεκριμενα μοντελα το θερμομετρο δεν ηταν και πολυ ακριβειας. παντα εδειχνε θερμοκρασιες υψηλοτερες απο τις πραγματικες

----------


## rainbow4

> κανε οτι σου ειπε ο πετρος βαλε ενα θερμομετρο μεσα να δουμε θερμοκρασιες.... μπορει να κολησε ο θερμοστατης



θα το κάνω το πρωί κιόλας...που να βάλω θερμόμετρο?στον κατάψυξη?και για πόση ώρα πρέπει να το αφήσω μέσα???
επίσης θα ήθελα να ξέρω σε πιο νούμερο πρέπει να βάλω την ψύξη και στην πάνω και στην κάτω μονάδα???έχει αρίθμηση από το 0 ως το 4

----------


## rainbow4

> επισης στα συγκεκριμενα μοντελα το θερμομετρο δεν ηταν και πολυ ακριβειας. παντα εδειχνε θερμοκρασιες υψηλοτερες απο τις πραγματικες


θα το κάνω το πρωί κιόλας...που να βάλω θερμόμετρο?στον κατάψυξη?και για πόση ώρα πρέπει να το αφήσω μέσα???
επίσης θα ήθελα να ξέρω σε πιο νούμερο πρέπει να βάλω την ψύξη και στην πάνω και στην κάτω μονάδα???έχει αρίθμηση από το 0 ως το 4

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην κατάψυξη βάλε το θερμόμετρο και στο κέντρο του θαλάμου  .. εννοείτε αρκετές ώρες ... επειδή συχνά ανοιγοκλείνουμε πόρτες του ψυγείου (και δείχνει λανθασμένες θερμοκρασίες). κατά προτίμηση βάλτο όταν πας για ύπνο και δες το αργότερα.
Την αρίθμηση βάλε την κάπου χαμηλά π.χ. στο 2 (λόγω και ζέστης)




> επισης στα συγκεκριμενα μοντελα το θερμομετρο δεν ηταν και πολυ ακριβειας. παντα εδειχνε θερμοκρασιες υψηλοτερες απο τις πραγματικες


 Μην βασίζεσαι απόλυτα σε αυτά

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Παγωνε αλλα δεν σταματουσε παντα το μοτερ.Για το αλλο λες να ειναι ασφαλεια?





> Υπαρχει καποια ασφαλεια στην γραμμη για το λαμπακι και καικε?Αν ναι που περιπου βρισκεται,στο ανω μερος του ψυγειου?


δες και τον διακόπτη στην πόρτα μήπως τον "τίναξες" και εκείνον μαζί με την ασφάλεια του πίνακα . Ή ακολούθησε όλη την γραμμή (και τα δικά του καλώδια από το ντουί της λάμπας) για να βρεις και που διακόπτεται το κύκλωμα. πάντα εκτός ρεύματος

----------


## rainbow4

> Παγωνε αλλα δεν σταματουσε παντα το μοτερ.Για το αλλο λες να ειναι ασφαλεια?


Φίλε μου δεν έχω ιδέα από ψυγεία γι αυτό μπήκα και εδώ..επειδή όμως είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος μπορώ να πω χωρίς σιγουριά πως υποθέτω για ένα λαμπάκι δεν μπορεί να έχουν προνοήσει ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια..δεν έχει νόημα...θα πρότεινα να δεις μέσα στο ντουί μετά την σπίθα μήπως έχει αφήσει μαυρίλα (το λεγόμενο ark) και εκεί πρέπει να βάλεις συρματάκι να το καθαρίσεις ώστε να γίνουν πάλι οι επαφές καθαρές.
επίσης αφού έχεις ίδιο ψυγείο σε τι βαθμούς το έχεις ρυθμισμένο???μήπως τελικά το έχω πολύ δυνατά και δεν κόβει ποτέ γι αυτό και μου βγάζει αυτό το alarm?????? από 0 ως 4 που το έχεις ρυθμίσει εσύ?και τη συντήρηση αλλά και την κατάψυξη?

----------


## rainbow4

> Στην κατάψυξη βάλε το θερμόμετρο και στο κέντρο του θαλάμου  .. εννοείτε αρκετές ώρες ... επειδή συχνά ανοιγοκλείνουμε πόρτες του ψυγείου (και δείχνει λανθασμένες θερμοκρασίες). κατά προτίμηση βάλτο όταν πας για ύπνο και δες το αργότερα.
> Την αρίθμηση βάλε την κάπου χαμηλά π.χ. στο 2 (λόγω και ζέστης)
> 
>  Μην βασίζεσαι απόλυτα σε αυτά


Τώρα μόλις είδα το μήνυμα σου φίλε Πέτρο...Εγώ λοιπόν την κατάψυξη την είχα στο 4 λες γι αυτό να έλαβα το alarm;;;μήπως δεν έκοβε ποτέ Ο θερμοστάτης λόγο το ότι ήταν στο 4;;; το πήγα στο 2.για να δω;; θα κόψει;;;και την συντήρηση;;;που πρέπει να την έχω;;και αυτή έχει αρίθμηση από 0 ως 4. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάλε το χαμηλά , το 4 είναι πολύ , βάλε το στο 2 




> μήπως δεν έκοβε ποτέ Ο θερμοστάτης λόγο το ότι ήταν στο 4;;;


Δεν το θεωρώ και απίθανο .. όταν είναι καινούριο πετάει ... αλλά όταν παλιώσει και πιάσουν και ζέστες ίσως δυσκολεύεται.

----------


## thomaslar

2.5 Συντηρηση και 2-3 καταψυξη.Και πως ασφαλιζουν το λαμπακι μεσω της πλακετας??,Ειναι σιγουρο οτι εχει ασφαλεια στην γραμμη απλως θελει λιγο ξηλωμα για να βρω που ειναι.

----------


## rainbow4

> 2.5 Συντηρηση και 2-3 καταψυξη.Και πως ασφαλιζουν το λαμπακι μεσω της πλακετας??,Ειναι σιγουρο οτι εχει ασφαλεια στην γραμμη απλως θελει λιγο ξηλωμα για να βρω που ειναι.



η κοινή λογική λέει πως αφού πάνω είναι όλες οι ενδείξεις και το λαμπάκι e λογικά κάτω από το πάνω μέρος του ψυγείου είναι πλακέτες κλπ....λέω εγώ τώρα ε ???δεν είμαι καν ειδικός..τα παιδιά πιο πάνω που μου λένε λύσεις είναι τα τσακάλια  :Smile: 
ευχαριστώ για την ρύθμιση..θα το κάνω και θα δω  :Wink:

----------


## rainbow4

> Βάλε το χαμηλά , το 4 είναι πολύ , βάλε το στο 2 
> 
> 
> Δεν το θεωρώ και απίθανο .. όταν είναι καινούριο πετάει ... αλλά όταν παλιώσει και πιάσουν και ζέστες ίσως δυσκολεύεται.


Eβαλα το θερμοστάτη στο 2 και έβαλα και θερμόμετρο στο μεσαίο ράφι της κατάψυξης και το αφίσα εκεί για 10 ώρες...το έβγαλα και έγραφε -19 βαθμούς....το λαμπάκι alarm όμως αρνείται να σταματήσει να αναβοσβήνει κόκκινο  :frown:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

το λαμπάκι στην φωτογραφία που λέει Super (όχι το αλάρμ) είναι αναμμένο?

----------


## rainbow4

> το λαμπάκι στην φωτογραφία που λέει Super (όχι το αλάρμ) είναι αναμμένο?



Oχι όχι..αυτό δεν είναι για να κάνεις ταχεία ψύξη???όχι το έχω απενεργοποιημένο...!!!

----------


## georged30

Δοκίμασε να βγάλεις το ψυγείο από την πρίζα και ξαναβάλτο μετά από ένα λεπτό και πες μας αν έσβησε το allarm

----------


## rainbow4

> Δοκίμασε να βγάλεις το ψυγείο από την πρίζα και ξαναβάλτο μετά από ένα λεπτό και πες μας αν έσβησε το allarm



Το έχω κάνει ήδη 3 φορες αυτό φιλε μου...δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα...ξέρει κανεις αν υπάρχει κάπου κουμπάκι reset στο ψυγείο???όσο και να έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι....!!!

----------


## Baso

Το ψυγειο αναψε alarm.
Το σταματησα. Σε 3 ωρες ήρθε η θερμοκρασία. Σε _30 λεπτά ξαναεκανε ararm. 
Τι να κανω???

----------


## N1thess

> Το ψυγειο αναψε alarm.
> Το σταματησα. Σε 3 ωρες ήρθε η θερμοκρασία. Σε _30 λεπτά ξαναεκανε ararm. 
> Τι να κανω???


Καλησπέρα. Ειχα και. Εγω γο ιδιο προβλημα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι το καλοκαιρι επειδη η θερμοκρασια ειναι υψηλη χρειαζεται να το δουλευεις στο φουλ αν είναι γεματο το ψυγειο..ν προσεχεις να μην ακουμπαει στον τοιχο. Πισω γιατι υπερθερμαινεται και ακομα να μη πιανει παγο πισω το ψυγειο. Παγο πιανει επειδη εχει πολλα τροφημα και δεν μπορει να κυκλοφορησει μεσα η θερμοκρασια... Το ψυγειο είναι θηρίο. Τοσα χρονια δσν εχει παθει τίποτα. Αλήθεια ξερεισ μήπως ποσα βατ ειναι? Ποσο καιει δηλαδή

----------

